# Betta spitting out pellets??



## sholee (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had my betta for almost 2 weeks now, he was eatting 3-4 hikari pellets daily, and blood worms as a treat once a week. I read that you should fast your fish one day a week to help their digestive system, so i didnt feed my betta on sunday.. I tried feeding him yesterday, he would go for the pellets, chew a little but spit it back out. He only ate 1 pellet sucessfully after several attempts... I'm worried if i'm doing something wrong? he doesn't look sick and swims around like normal. I was having the same problem feeding him this morning as well, please help a fish newbie!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes bettas play with their food when they're not really hungry. Just scoop it out. If someone else who know more than me wants to step in with something else to say, then please  
But I have had Lakitu since May 2011 and he sometimes plays with his wormies


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a few bettas who do that. 1. it's like playing with their food  not kidding. 2. for my smaller bettas they tend to "soften" their food by doing this numeral times. So either way it is normal


----------



## sholee (Jan 2, 2012)

is this a habit that will continue forever? I can't seem to find enough time in the mornings before i head to work to feed him now because he keeps spitting it out. I feel horrible that he only eats 1-2 pellets at night.. like i'm starving him


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Try crushing the pellets. I found, for my smaller girls they tend to not spit them out if they are small enough. also try soaking the pellets.

bettas generally should be getting 4-6 pellets daily, or a little more (8)...depending on age and some other factors of course. Also try soaking the pellets beforehand. or soak them in garlic juice (minced garlic, take the liquid add a small amount of water, soak pellet, give to betta)


----------

